# sitting on heads...



## hanaflynn215 (May 22, 2011)

Hi! So I recently had to separate three siblings, who've been living together for about 2.5 years. I kept the male, who was both highly socialized and mated with his sister. He has had some trouble adjusting to the new cage, my new apartment and being alone. He screams when I leave the room, but this behavior seems to be improving somewhat. But he's also become very clingy, and his new thing is flying across the room and landing on my head whenever I come in. I'd be fine with it if he would sit on my shoulder or perch on my hand, but he always goes for the head (probably because his aim/control isn't great and he's shooting for the easiest target.). Any advice on training him not to fly to my head? I'd prefer not to clip his wings, partly because he likes to fly and can do it safely in my apartment and partly because I don't want to traumatize him by taking him to the vet or doing it myself. 

Thanks (and sorry this is so long.....)!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No apology needed....but I'm not sure how to get him not to fly to your head. Mine do this all the time, its like a great landing pad for birds lol. You could try enticing him to your shoulder with millet and see if he'll land there if you have millet on your shoulder but other than that I'm not sure.


----------



## jessnry (Mar 26, 2011)

lol mine do this all the time too! We are also trying to correct it. Try offering him your forearm whenever he flies to you. Hold it up to about face level. Your arm is a way easier target than your hand or shoulder. And don't forget to offer him millet whenever he lands there instead of your head! This has been working well with my two, especially Sokka. Of course, they'll still land on my head if I'm not looking...


----------



## jbrav003 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the same issue. I think its something about heads that they like because not only does mine land on my head when he flies to me, if he is on my shoulder he tries to climb my face to get to my head!


----------



## TielTide (May 26, 2011)

I always look when I hear my birds take flight, because I want to be sure of where they land. If they're coming for me, I duck my head and put up a fist, knuckles up and fingers slightly apart. This forces them to either keep flying, or land on my hand instead. And I always, always, always reward them for landing on my hand. If they do manage to land on my head, I duck it and jerk it gently up again. They almost always fly off when I do that. It's not a violent move, more like a fast head bob.

They still TRY to land on my head. I think that's pretty universal for friendly birds.  But, I redirect every time. Maybe one day they'll get it. lol


----------

